# Anyone interested in a gauge pod solution like the OSIR Mantis?



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I have recently spoke to someone at PODI (www.podi.ca) who specialize in gauge solutions for VAG cars. With the difficulty of sourcing a OSIR mantis pod, and for people like me that like to keep there air vent, I don't see much of a solution. (other than the A3 retrofit pod that is out of stock as well :banghead 

If we can get enough interest in this pod and an original mantis they may produce it. I still feel like there is a big market for this even though OSIR has dropped the ball.


In black, not carbon.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I'd be interested. But in something produced by podi. The above has copy write infringement ALLLLL over it. and I bet OSIR would be a hoot to deal with in court.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Osir is a joke. Riso Woo (owner) is an ass-clown in every sense. To hell with Osir. I HIGHLY doubt that clown has a patent on the mantis (or even a design patent). For those of you that are interested in a solution that DOESN'T take up a vent, there are a few things in the works that might interest you..

I'm talking about ..










No funky angle (euro whatever), and you don't have to look down at it (mantis).


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> For those of you that are interested in a solution that DOESN'T take up a vent, there are a few things in the works that might interest you..
> 
> I'm talking about ..
> 
> ...


That looks F'ing awesome. Do. Want.

Quick question for everyone who runs the vent gauges or I guess this one posted above, does the heat or cold blowing through the channel affect the wiring/tubes of the gauge or even the gauge itself?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Osir is a joke. Riso Woo (owner) is an ass-clown in every sense. To hell with Osir. I HIGHLY doubt that clown has a patent on the mantis (or even a design patent). For those of you that are interested in a solution that DOESN'T take up a vent, there are a few things in the works that might interest you..
> 
> I'm talking about ..
> 
> ...


This does nothing for my air gauges though


----------



## Joshb2222 (Jan 2, 2007)

Count me in for one


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

I've been looking at this kind of solution, not taking any vent etc. When are you going to show this installed. Where can this be purchased?
Thanks


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The above pictured design (Matt's) does not effect the windshield defroster- the front half of these pieces are from the defroster vents and the angled pieces of plastic are to direct the air.


If you have a Bose audio setup that you haven't ripped out yet then it will block the center channel speaker on the drivers vent.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Deceitful said:


> This does nothing for my air gauges though


Make use of your ashtray, and install some switches in there. Then install a suspension that doesn't fail :laugh:


JK


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Jayizdaman said:


> That looks F'ing awesome. Do. Want.
> 
> Quick question for everyone who runs the vent gauges or I guess this one posted above, does the heat or cold blowing through the channel affect the wiring/tubes of the gauge or even the gauge itself?


I have a vent gauge pod and I absolutely notice that my left hand is freezing while my right hand is cozy. Probably just me since I point them towards my hands but for what its worth, it certainly annoys me.


----------



## Beiza_alms (Sep 6, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Osir is a joke. Riso Woo (owner) is an ass-clown in every sense. To hell with Osir. I HIGHLY doubt that clown has a patent on the mantis (or even a design patent). For those of you that are interested in a solution that DOESN'T take up a vent, there are a few things in the works that might interest you..
> 
> I'm talking about ..
> 
> ...



Where can i get one:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> For those of you that are interested in a solution that DOESN'T take up a vent, there are a few things in the works that might interest you..
> 
> I'm talking about ..
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this Eric.:beer: It will be on it's way tomorrow. Sorry for the delay...:banghead:


For those who have serious interest, pm me.


----------



## Elmo299 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really want one!! Or 2...???


----------

